# 5-27 Lots of rod bending action



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

my Fishing pal and I had our best trip ever yesterday. Got the boat in at the public landing at 08:00 and ended our day at 12:45. Went to ur 1st spot up river, spent 40minutes there NO bites. Pulled our anchor and moved futher up river to a second spot. Just got boat settled when Joe got his line out, I was still get my poled baited up when he hooked the 1st cat of the day. Channel cat of 6 poundson JOE's favorite bait"RED HOT SMOKIES". That is the largest cat Joe has ever caught out of the river. I was using fresh filet of skipjack for my bait. I boated 1 nice blue 12 pound, 2 channels 11 pounds and 4 pounds. I tried out some of Joes bait, and caught a 3.75 pound channel on it. I had a couple other hard bites on it as well but the fish cleaned it off the hook. Joe caught a total of 3 channels and had another fish run into a snag and had to break the line. Total weight for the day was 47 pounds. Had many hard bites just never got got to set the hook.

Hope to get back on the water next week. Tight lines.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great report Norb, how deep were you getting the fish?? I know the last two weekends for us have been some of the best catching I have ever had down there in the last 3 years of fishing the river! We ( Fishdealer04 and myself) are hitting it again this Sunday, will post any results 

Salmonid


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

red hot smokies? thats something different


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on a good day,think I may head down this sunday also


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

I also had a good two days on the river. Caught 30 channels smallest about 3.5 and largest was 8.5 on the digital scale. All fish were caught in 2 foot of water on pieces of shrimp. All fish were realeased. The females were absolutely full of eggs!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Have you made the switch to circles? I hated them at first and stopped using them after several trips. However, I went back the following year after some education and have been hooked (pun intended) ever since. I find that I miss very few fish anymore with them. Instead of timing your strike to set the hook, the hook does it by itself. Once I learned to resist the urge to "rip da' lips", I started hooking up 95% of the time. I use the 8/0 Gammys and have been very happy with the results. I watch the rod load up and don't touch it until it stays down. And yes, even small cats will hook themselves with that size hook. I've caught 1 and 2 lbers on the hooks. In fact, last Friday the only cat I caught was a 1 lb (maybe) flatty that I didn't even know was on the line. I was pulling rods and waa-laa, a catfish. Little guy was on there for who knows how long. 
If you have, disregard that novel. LOL

UFM82


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I do have some circle hooks in my tackle bag. I just put the somkies on the hook I had to see what would happen. It does seem like they do get knocked off if hit with a few hard taps. I was thinking of trying a med size treble hook on sanp swivel that way I can rebait the smokies without retying. If that does not work I will try out the short shank circle hooks I have. It is hard for me to resist holding the rod whenever i get a decent tap or hard bite.

With river staying over 28 ft. looks like I won't be wetting a line till maybe friday.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

nlcatfish hit one of your spots yesterday.Was just kicked back watching the view  and bam rod buried down.Was a 16lb6oz blue,what a blast in in the current !!!!


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

i was out last night that current was kicking a couple spots i couldn't even stay at cause i was drifting to bad , did manage a catfish but as i was boatin him my line snapped had another one on he managed to get away but not before he tangeld all my lines up oh well it'll be another two weeks before i'm back on the river as i'm headed to ft myers to catch some tarpon


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Truck, thats a nice blue, we havent found any blues the last two trips, I think they are on the spawn. 
Norb, as far as fishing off the boat, circles are great, its all we use, now if I was to switch to fishing liv ebait off the boat in slack water, Id switch over to using my clickers and a Gama 6/0-8/0 Octopus J hook. I mostly use a Gamakatsu 8/0 circle on the Ohio and downscale to a 5/0-6/0 when I am strictly channel fishing up in the Great Miami. The Gama hooks are the stit!!! Never a problem with them and they are highly recommended.

Salmonid


----------



## Buckslayer (May 16, 2008)

Caught a 30 lb shovelhead on a 5 inch swim shad yesterday, water was really muddy but the cats were hitting.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Mark that is the first blue I have caught in about a monthI to love the circle hooks I am thinking that I missed the same fish just minutes before because of them though?Something took a cut shad,rod was down I picked it up felt the weight then in came in just the head?Just a few mins later outer rod went down(small gill with tail cut off)But he was hooked good.I am thinking the first bite the fish was facing us and the circle just pulled straight out???Oh well at lest I got himGood luck out there guys the fishing was kinda tough,we hit alot of spots with no luck at all(guess thats why the call it fishing)


----------

